# Why you should get a mefferts 4x4! (Review)



## Paul Wagner (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, so I just decided to make this extended review of the meffert's 4x4. Firstly, I'm going to say I'm not going to be like one of those 12 year olds on YOUtube who get an eastsheen 5x5 and they're just like "Oh my god! This is amazing." There are some cons. Let's get started with this review. So some personals, I started cubing in December of 2007 so about a year now. I had a Rubik's re-tooled and it was fairly good but as everyone knows there curse of random "lock-ups" and fair bit of POP's. Then I switched to an eastsheen and it was good in my past opinion I didn't think it locked up too much and it was a bad size. Then I went through three of those. Recently I got my mefferts, about a week ago (I got both) I used the white one and i thought it was really good and in my opinion not too slippery. However I did not receive lube so I was a bit surprised. Then, I opened the black one and boy it was pretty stiff, I'm not going to lie. It was inferior to the white one. But I broke it in and periodically lubricated it with Jig-A-Loo and it became a bit better. Then I disassembled it for two reasons, one too lubricate it, and two the structure interested me. And I wasn't surprised that it had run a Rubik ball-like structure. (I wonder what kind of structure the old ones had) So I didn't see a screw however, I heard that they have one in each the black and white. So I assembled it and it became a bit better not that good though. But I got used to it. It's turning is controlled and the plastic is very good quality un-like eastsheen where it wears down very quickly, and becomes EXTREMELY loose and somewhat jumbley? If that is a word. So the tiles do not fall off and the cube doesn't pop. I got used to the black one and I like it more than the white one for recognition and control reasons. They are very good cubes and I recommend them, they make a conspicuous crispy sound and it sounds like it locks up randomly like the new Rubik's but they don't. I don't know why but the tiles used to throw me off. However not anymore and my average has gone down about 4 seconds but thats probably due to the amount of practice I've had. When I first got mine though one of the two slices (M or E) it obviously changes because the centers are not fixed felt gummy, like sticky but not anymore. They cut corners fairly well better than any 4x4 but not as good as my mod and not in double slice slice's. Any questions ask below!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 28, 2009)

My average: 
Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 1:23.13

Fastest Time: 1:09.34
Slowest Time: 1:46.23
Standard Deviation: 10.79 

Individual Times:
1) 1:13.42 r F2 d2 U f2 F2 R' d' R2 r' U b2 F2 R u' f' F' L f F2 r2 l U L2 R U d' b B2 d2 b f' U2 b F' r2 u' b u B2
2) 1:15.28 D2 b l' R U2 D' B L l u' b B' u2 B2 u' D2 R2 d r2 D' r u b d' L' R' B2 R2 b2 U F r' d' F2 U f' r2 D2 U' f'
3) 1:25.84 B' d' B d2 r L' U' R F2 b D R2 U f2 R2 f l D' r' u' L2 U L2 r f' l u2 r2 B' U2 d' l R2 F' f D' F' l2 d u2
4) 1:09.34 R U F2 U' f2 U' l F' L2 l' U2 F' b l F R2 U2 R D' r' U2 R2 l' D L2 D2 U l' B b d2 D' L b2 L' R2 b2 U l' R2
5) 1:33.78 F' D d' r F' R' L2 d2 D' F D B2 R2 B2 b R2 D2 R' b D' d' r2 f' D' f u' r2 f' l u2 F B2 r2 R2 d' B2 r' l D2 d2
6) 1:20.23 B2 d l2 U F' L2 B u' L' D u' b2 d2 L d2 F2 b2 l' D2 L' u R r B2 U' L' f' l' L d r' D B2 f' l2 L B2 R' d' u'
7) 1:33.04 U' r U D' l' F2 r2 d b r2 D' r R d2 u' F L2 D2 L u f' L2 b D2 R u b2 f R b D b u' l2 f' R2 b U D L2
8) 1:10.61 U f' F u2 L2 d' F' f U2 r2 D2 B' R' B F u d2 f' L D r d2 L b l f' r d F R2 u' b u R' l F' b U2 f' u
9) 1:46.23 L b2 f2 U L R' F' f2 u l r2 D2 U2 b L' F u' B2 f L2 l B2 b r D B' L d' L l u2 f F2 r' R2 D2 U L2 u2 r2
10) 1:25.32 r R U R2 f2 U2 F R' L B2 L2 B l u' d' r R' b u D2 R' F b2 l' L2 b u R D2 r2 L2 b F2 l' d' r' l2 b B2 u'
11) 1:19.92 L b F' u b2 F r L2 f2 U r2 f R b D' B2 d D b f' U d2 l L' U' u r2 l u U B' D' d2 R2 u2 d L' r2 b f'
12) 1:24.54 B L u2 d b2 B' L' l' u L' D' L2 R f u l' b B D2 F u2 d B D' u' L f' r2 f2 U' f2 R l2 B2 L' B2 u2 R f b






Before it was 1:20! then it was 1:18 (the first five solves) thanks for viewing!


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 28, 2009)

There actually is a screw that holds the two halves of the core together, that way you can loosen or tighten the cube a bit, comparable with the screw in the square-1


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been debating on whether to buy one, mainly because the white is suppose to be better and i like black much more. I don't want to buy both, so I haven't bought either, haha.
I'm waiting for some cubes to come in the mail, when they get here I'll buy a mefferts 4x4x4.
it's a coin toss on which color plastic to buy though


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 28, 2009)

No get a black one the white one turns better but the tiles are really hard to recognize with the white one i average 1:31


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 28, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I've been debating on whether to buy one, mainly because the white is suppose to be better and i like black much more. I don't want to buy both, so I haven't bought either, haha.
> I'm waiting for some cubes to come in the mail, when they get here I'll buy a mefferts 4x4x4.
> it's a coin toss on which color plastic to buy though



Its like with the V-cubes. the black cubes need more breaking in, but they are just as good afterwards.


----------

